# HR24-100 needs constant reboot for MRV



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is my setup as far as I understand:

SWMLNB-->Green Splitter

Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 1--->PI--->open port
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 3--->terminated
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 4--->terminated
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 2--->8 port Green Splitter #2

Green Splitter #2 Out 1--->HR24-100
Green Splitter #2 Out 2--->HR21-200
Green Splitter #2 Out 3--->H24-100
Green Splitter #2 Out 4--->Router/PI
Green Splitter #2 Out 5--->non terminated (old HR21-200 2nd in)
Green Splitter #2 Out 6--->non terminated (old R15 (now HR24) 2nd in)
Green Splitter #2 Out 7--->non terminated 
Green Splitter #2 Out 8--->non terminated 

The HR24 constantly loses its connection with the HR21 and the H24. About 2-3 times a week I have to reboot the two DVRs.

All D* boxes on the network have static IPs.

Can anyone help? I will be happy to provide more info if needed.

Edit: updated my system setup


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

It's probably not the issue, but you should have a 75 ohm terminator cap on the open port on the PI. Also, I assume that it is a 4 port splitter attached to the second port on the 2 port splitter. With a SWM LNB, there multiswitches are not used. Is the 4 port also a green labelled splitter? If not, that could be the issue.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

jpitlick said:


> It's probably not the issue, but you should have a 75 ohm terminator cap on the open port on the PI. Also, I assume that it is a 4 port splitter attached to the second port on the 2 port splitter. With a SWM LNB, there multiswitches are not used. Is the 4 port also a green labelled splitter? If not, that could be the issue.


Where can I get a terminator? Right now - we've got a cable attached to it for future use.

The 2nd multiswitch is outside and I'm not sure what kind of splitter it is. It is in my box on the house and that has a tie fastener on it holding it all together and I cannot see in there and don't want to cut it off since I don't think I've got any more ties in the garage. If I do, I'll find out and let you know.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

FYI, the second multiswitch is a green splitter as well.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Where can I get a terminator? Right now - we've got a cable attached to it for future use.
> 
> The 2nd multiswitch is outside and I'm not sure what kind of splitter it is. It is in my box on the house and that has a tie fastener on it holding it all together and I cannot see in there and don't want to cut it off since I don't think I've got any more ties in the garage. If I do, I'll find out and let you know.


You need http://www.summitsource.com/product_info.php?ref=1&products_id=6877. I don't remember if I got mine from eBay or Amazon, but either place will have them. I think I had gotten a bag of ten.

Did D* do the install? If they did, both splitters should be green label. I'd try the terminator first until you have another receiver to connect to that port.

Edit: Reread your editted first post. Terminate all unused ports on the 8 port splitter. Unterminated ports lead to signal loss.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To respond to the OP - any significant contribution to signal loss can cause the HD DVR "think" it needs to to seek re-connection...causing a reboot.

The terminators area good idea, and hopefully resolves your issue.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doesn't he need a band-stop filter as well?!

~Alan<~~~~~~~Who has family in Franklin....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Doesn't he need a band-stop filter as well?!
> 
> ~Alan<~~~~~~~Who has family in Franklin....


Green splitter has one internal from what I recall.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Green splitter has one internal from what I recall.


Aah!

I was not aware of that (I still need to upgrade to "green label" splitters).

~Alan


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Aah!
> 
> *I was not aware of that *(I still need to upgrade to "green label" splitters).
> 
> ~Alan


Me neither.....until I read it in another thread on SWiM/DECA.

I have no BSF installed, but do have green splitters in place in my SWiM/DEA setup.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'll get some terminators.

D* did the install, so yes, they are both green label splitters. I was a bit concerned that he used 2 splitters (in order to keep from running cable honestly) - but it seems to work most of the time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> Aah!
> 
> I was not aware of that (I still need to upgrade to "green label" splitters).
> 
> ~Alan


Found the info...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2546787#post2546787


----------



## prentp (Dec 18, 2008)

My setup is like this

SWMLNB-->Green 4 Port Splitter

Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 1--->PI--->HR24
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 2--->H24
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 3--->terminated
Green Splitter #1 (4 port) Out 4--->DECA Module plugged into Router


This system was installed 1 week ago and I have had to reset the HR24 twice to get the H24 to see my recordings.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

prentp said:


> My setup is like this
> 
> SWMLNB-->Green 4 Port Splitter
> 
> ...


Your setup appears correct but the problem may be your router or ISP. Check your router settings and verify Upnp and multicasting are enabled. Another possible solution would be to install a wired ETHERNET switch between your router and and DECA module (#4 above). These may help to lesson the need to rebbot to restore UPL.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

armchair said:


> Your setup appears correct but the problem may be your router or ISP. Check your router settings and verify Upnp and multicasting are enabled. Another possible solution would be to install a wired ETHERNET switch between your router and and DECA module (#4 above). These may help to lesson the need to rebbot to restore UPL.


Why would a wired ethernet switch help? Isn't the built in switch in the router good enough? As the OP, I've got a similar setup..just wondering.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Why would a wired ethernet switch help? Isn't the built in switch in the router good enough? As the OP, I've got a similar setup..just wondering.


There's another similar discussion going on in the latter parts of this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2548522#post2548522

IMO, the same still applies to routers in a supported WHD with Internet Connection kit. Others have the same problem with either setup (UPL is not viewable or not updating). The ISP or the router may be to blame. Some have gotten around it by playing with router settings but others, I believe, need the switch.

The switch is useful for separating the local LAN traffic from Internet traffic, for example, MRV (unsupported WHD only), Directv2PC and Media Share would be local traffic that the router wouldn't be burdened with. I only want my router bothered with traffic I demand because I want it expedited (DOD and TV APPS and my VOIPs & PC browsing).


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

armchair said:


> There's another similar discussion going on in the latter parts of this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2548522#post2548522
> 
> IMO, the same still applies to routers in a supported WHD with Internet Connection kit. Others have the same problem with either setup (UPL is not viewable or not updating). The ISP or the router may be to blame. Some have gotten around it by playing with router settings but others, I believe, need the switch.
> 
> The switch is useful for separating the local LAN traffic from Internet traffic, for example, MRV (unsupported WHD only), Directv2PC and Media Share would be local traffic that the router wouldn't be burdened with. I only want my router bothered with traffic I demand because I want it expedited (DOD and TV APPS and my VOIPs & PC browsing).


excuse my ignorance but what is UPL? Thanks for the link...


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> excuse my ignorance but what is UPL? Thanks for the link...


Sorry I took so long to reply back but UPL is Unified PlayList. Basically, it's what you should be seeing when you press LIST button on your remote with a proper functioning Whole Home DVR (WHD).


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

armchair said:


> There's another similar discussion going on in the latter parts of this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2548522#post2548522
> 
> IMO, the same still applies to routers in a supported WHD with Internet Connection kit. Others have the same problem with either setup (UPL is not viewable or not updating). The ISP or the router may be to blame. Some have gotten around it by playing with router settings but others, I believe, need the switch.
> 
> The switch is useful for separating the local LAN traffic from Internet traffic, for example, MRV (unsupported WHD only), Directv2PC and Media Share would be local traffic that the router wouldn't be burdened with. I only want my router bothered with traffic I demand because I want it expedited (DOD and TV APPS and my VOIPs & PC browsing).


So, plug the DECA and my desktop into the switch and then just plug the switch into the router? Or just DECA into the switch?

Where would DHCP reside since I still have a lot of wireless clients and I have static IPs set up for all clients on the router?

This is all new to me, so I wont be offended if you bring this down to a 3rd grade level for me 

Edit: Added another question..


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

DrummerBoy523 said:


> So, plug the DECA and my desktop into the switch and then just plug the switch into the router? Or just DECA into the switch?
> 
> Where would DHCP reside since I still have a lot of wireless clients and I have static IPs set up for all clients on the router?
> 
> ...


I would plug the PC and the broadband DECA into the switch.

You should only have one DHCP server enabled; the other s/b off. Is the router in your office the DHCP server? BTW, the switch wouldn't change anything as far as DHCP is concerned. IMO, the network switch would provide a more stable environment for your DECA devices.

I was suggesting that the DHCP server s/b the main wired router because it's connected to the modem.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

armchair said:


> I would plug the PC and the broadband DECA into the switch.
> 
> You should only have one DHCP server enabled; the other s/b off. Is the router in your office the DHCP server? BTW, the switch wouldn't change anything as far as DHCP is concerned. IMO, the network switch would provide a more stable environment for your DECA devices.
> 
> I was suggesting that the DHCP server s/b the main wired router because it's connected to the modem.


My router is my DHCP server.

FYI, the only reason my office PC is plugged into the router is for internet (we don't share any files between devices on the network), so if I plug my PC and the DECA into the switch instead, what is the difference between that and just leaving them plugged into the router? I guess I'm not understanding what the switch is helping me gain since the router has a switch also and all of our wireless devices connect to it.


----------

